

Ask HN: Feedback on dropulous.com - davidkpham

Hello HN community!<p>I created dropulous.com a couple of days ago to scratch my own itch concerning sharing files.<p>dropulous is a simple sharing service that only needs you to drag and drop files (one or many at the same time) onto the site to upload and share. Seriously, just go to dropulous.com and start drag and dropping!<p>Before creating dropulous, I used drop.io, which was certainly a fantastic service, but was a little fatigued at the seemingly easy, yet quickly tedious process of "clicking browse, selecting the file, clicking ok, and then clicking upload" that, to be fair, also existed on every other major file sharing website to my knowledge.<p>While I admit dropulous is not as browser-compatible as the other major file sharing websites, I believe that it is certainly worth it to make life easier for those of us who do have more modern browsers and those who eventually will!<p>Please try it out and let me know what you think! I'd love to hear your feedback.<p>Here is the link: http://dropulous.com<p>Thanks,
David
======
sandipagr
Quick observation:

\- What are the limitations on free account? after adding few files, it turns
out to be 50 MB.

\- Maybe some css on links at the top?

\- Landing page to know what the service is about?

\- Don't know why the id in the file box is editable

\- link to create new drops? I went to dropulous.com to get new drops. Would
be nice to have a Create New Link

I like the service though. It is pretty simple and straight forward to use.

Edit: formatting

~~~
davidkpham
Hello Sandip!

Thanks for the great suggestions.

I was thinking about how to best bring attention to the fact that a free user
is limited to 50 mb - this will be a bigger priority.

I've realized that a lot of people don't realize what the web application is
about, so I've started thinking about the best way to convey that information.

The id in the file box is actually the name of the drop which you can change.
It does not change the share link though if you change the name of the drop.

To create a new drop, you simply have to refresh the page - do you think that
is not straightforward?

Thanks for the compliments and suggestions!

------
davidkpham
Clickable: <http://dropulous.com>

